# Bonus room



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a HT in the bonus room above their garage? I've seen one that looked as though it was above his garage, the sloped walks kinda gave it away? Just wanted to see pics and hear of any problems with hvac or anything else, thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

A lot of folks utilize that room as their home theater. :T


----------



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

Are there any threads with pics out there, I'm concerned over the slanted walls and over all size mine will be 12.2x22.4


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Look through the photos here. I'm sure you'll find several there. :T


----------

